# Christine, Collie x Staffie, DOB 04.10- Crawley, Surrey



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Christine, Collie x Staffie, DOB 04.10- Crawley, Surrey



*Homing Requirements:* Christine requires an experienced dog owners to bring her through socialisation and the belated final stages of puppihood. She will happily live with dog savvy children. She could live with another dog who will tolerate and enjoy her play.

*Her Story:* Christine was found stray in season before Christmas and the pound was full. We gave her a rescue place as our Christmas present to ourselves. She got a Christmas foster place and will remain there until we find her her home. She is living with 2 young children. She is now spayed, chipped and going through vax.

*Advert:* Christine is pristine! She is sweet natured and just finding her feet having had a rough first year. Perfect with children and so happy to meet dogs. Housetrained and travels well in the car. She needs a basic training course and intense socialisation to firm up her lifetime skills to match her superb nature.

Christine is from Wales and we are sure she is a Collie x Staffie. Its a wonderful mix ... she carries the intelligence and sensitivity of the Collie and the loving nature of the Staffie. She has proved herself to be a wonderful family pet. Her hormones are just settling following her season and then spay ... and as she settles she becomes so ripe for homing.

Please visit Christine's thread Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Christine Colliex Staffie DOB 04.10 Crawley Foster on our Forum to find out more about her and follow her progress.





If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Christine had to come back into kennels today - her foster placement has come to an end.. Queenie has done really well to keep her out for so long and has made personal sacrifices to achieve this.

Christine had a long walk with me before we went into the kennel block. She is in 'Frank's' kennel and seemed to have gone out before Christmas a pup and come back as young woman!

Christine needs to settle with dogs and overcome her excitement so the more social walks she can do the better.




Christine has whiskers and is nosey!



*Christine is currently in boarding kennels and would really love another break. If you think you could foster Christine then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Christine please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Christine was as cute as a button on our group walk on Saturday 





*"Please note that Christine is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until her 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Christine then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Sue, one of our volunteers:

Christine and I had a lovely walk together today.

She's still in her puppy stage and is very endearing. Really quite tiny too, but it's hard to show when she's on her own.










Sues sardine cake helped get some pictures to show just how lovely she is.










She was full of the joys of the sunny day and was keen to have as many cuddles as she could get. Here she is laughing away as we sat down for some cuddles and playtime. She really could do with someone to play with for longer before her whole puppyhood is spent in kennels
. 









*Christine is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break. If you think you could foster Christine then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Christine please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Susiebee, one of our volunteers:

"Christine was in full cuddle mode today. She's such a sweetie and just wants to be loved and played with.

She's just so young to be in kennels, I'm sending wishes that a forever family find her soon.

She was keen to go and play in the stream with 2 young boys who were there with their dad and own dog. I felt so sad for her to be missing out. I think she sensed it because she gave me a lovely snuggle. I just hope I can do something more to help her find the people who she can share all her love and attention with.

Good girl Christine" ... 









*Christine is currently in boarding kennels and would really love a break. If you think you could foster Christine then please complete our Fostering questionnaire online on this link: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/rescue-remedies-fostering-questionnaire/

If you are interested in re-homing Christine please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.
*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I visited the kennels last weekend and well I have to say that someone, that someone who will remain nameless, has been keeping Christine to themselves! Totally understand why, but they made the mistake of passing her lead to me when they went off into the kennels and we had a little bit of a sausage, kiss and cuddle session! Swear Christine kisses to order! She is really a grown up pup with the softest of noses and the most endearing eyes. Yep its easy to get smitten by Christine ... judge for yourselves



This is Christine's "where is my home" look ...






Yes promise if you are still in kennels when I next visit, and I hope for your sake you are not, I'll bring more sausages and we'll have cuddles cos you are gorgeous!





My name is Christine and I am currently in boarding kennels and would love a spell in a foster home while I wait for someone to adopt me! Can you help me please? 

*If you are interested in re-homing Christine please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Susiebee, one of our volunteers, that just loves Christine!

Christine and I indulging in our favourite pastime.....cuddles !

So much love wrapped up in such a tiny, cute bundle...










Having a heart to heart about where her forever family could be....










She's so tiny too...barely bigger than the terriers, as seen here waiting longingly for treats with Phoebe and Finch [other RR dogs also looking for forever homes].










Where are you forever family... Christine is such a little joy, she's going to make someone very, very happy.

*Please note that Christine is currently in boarding kennels and also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

If you are interested in re-homing Christine please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Now homed!


----------

